# Silver Confiscation By The End of Summer



## wallstwench

I posted an article recently from a blog that stated that silver was somehow directly correlated with large sell offs in the S&P. So I started looking into it. Given all merger mania we are seeing on the Street and massive companies consolidating, it occurred to me to look at a new "rebalancing" that took place a few days before this guy's piece. Sure enough, there was a new top weighted name I had never heard of. Once I dissected the businesses that this stock owned, one of them was biotech company. One that specializes in "Colloidal Silver Therapy." I only know of this therapy through my prepping and preparing for our financial tsunami that I thought would have occurred by now, but the real tsunami in Japan actually slowed down our impending doom. We will get a bunch of contracts to go in and rebuild Japan and that will keep us a float a little longer. Weird how Japan, one of our few allies, refuses to let us in to help contain the radiation leaks they are so ill equipped to handle alone, but who could blame them. I'm sure that was a manmade earthquake we inflicted on our dear friends for a good old mighty buck. Who knows. Maybe Japan hinted they were going to need to start selling some of their US Tresuries, since they are the 3rd largest holder of our disgraceful debt. Anyway, colloidal silver therapy is used as a natural antibiotic, and I actually purchased the generator to produce the wonder product myself in case disease becomes rampant in the future, and medicine becomes scarce. After I ordered it from a company in London, I received an email from the company saying they were severely behind on delivery due to an anti colloidal therapy law that had passed, which drove their demand through the roof. I waited patiently and I have it now, but I just thought it was odd.

Now don't ask me how I stumbled across this article, but it sure is eery, especially since I have been arguing with a friend of mine for months now that Ron Paul is a front man for the other side. This is an author predicting future headlines for August this year.

Google Future - The Ron Paul Presidency

Front Page News
Awful Articles
Google Future - The Ron Paul Presidency
Monday, August 6, 2007 Update by Zack "Geist Editor" Parsons

*US to Sell Atomic Stockpile*
Ron Paul Political Report - August 4th, 2011
By DR. RON PAUL Citing market forces as "a more powerful deterrent than mutually assured destruction" President Dr. Paul announced a bold plan to sell off more than 600 Minuteman and Trident nuclear missiles on the open market.
*UN Condemns US Gold Bars for Nukes Agreements BBC News*
South Africa to Purchase 278 ICBMs from US Stockpile Johannesburg Today
New York Times - The Southern Gentleman - Al Qaedistan Herald - Foxwire
all 2,433 news articles
LiberTeen Beat
*Colloidal Silver Approved for Cancer Treatment*
New Hampshire Patriot - August 4th, 2011
By L. Rockwell Embattled private food and drug certification company DrugSafe Pro has approved the sale of Colloidal Silver as an alternative to chemotherapy, radiotherapy, and surgery for treating cancer.
Cancer Patients Happy, Blue Over Colloidal Silver Michigan Militia Bulletin
DrugSafe Pro Receives Lucrative Colloidal Silver Review Contract AP
Libertarian Medicine Journal - The Lying Doctor - Silver Safe - Foxwire
all 824 news articles
Constitution Mania
Supreme Court May See First "Online Justice"
Wall Street Journal - August 3rd, 2011
By Philip Castle A White House official has indicated that President Paul may seek a replacement for retiring Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens on the Internet, tapping online law school graduate and 7th District Justice Alabaster Hickory for the soon to be vacated seat.
SCOTUS Hopeful Authored Texas Law Banning Air in Mexicans BBC News
Skyrocketing Demand Safeguards Fees for Nation's 68 Million Lawyers AP
Internet Law Review - The Holy Constitution - Free Market Times - Foxwire
all 906 news articles
Don's Fun Photos
Death Toll Mounts in Tainted Kool-Aid Disaster
Impotent Outrage Today - August 2nd, 2011
By DAVE BROWN Another 73 people succumbed this week to the tainted Chinese Kool-Aid certified as "Gold Standard Safe" by DrugSafe Pro, bringing the death toll to date to 6,403.
Deadly Kool-Aid Found to Contain Skulls, Radiation New York Times
Hundreds of Lawyers to Represent Victims in Class-Action Suit USA Today
Ambulance Chaser Bulletin - Libertarian Medicine Journal - Foxwire
all 4,004 news articles
The Paulice Log
Dept. of Education Loses to Dept. of Vouchers
LA Times - August 1st, 2011
By Dana Jennings The Libertarian controlled Congress voted overwhelmingly to approve the Paul White House's plan to replace the Department of Education with a new department that will oversee the distribution of education vouchers for private schools.
Mississippi: Bible in Select Schools, Firebombs in Select Churches AP
Wal*Mart to Offer Low-Income Schools in 48 Stores by October USA Today
Biology is a Lie - Science is a Lie - The Lies of Math - Foxwire
all 204 news articles
AP
Make Way for Private Charities
Ron Paul Political Report - August 1st, 2011
By DR. RON PAUL Church groups, shelters, soup kitchens and various other private charities are eagerly gearing up to assist more than 55 million Americans as Social Security benefits are due to sunset on August 15th.
First-Responders to Require Citizenship Exam Before Giving Aid Invaders
Nation's Supply of Boot-Straps Dangerously Depleted American Dream
AAAAARP! - White & Lovin' It - Platinum Spoon - Foxwire
all 7,564 news articles
Foxwire
Art Bell to Step Down
Foxwire - August 1st, 2011
By Lincoln Douglas Beloved White House Press Secretary Art Bell was nicknamed "That UFO Guy" by the White House Press Corps, but a growing scandal involving Bell's wife-buying in the Philippines has distracted from his job and prompted his resignation.
Cambodia Opens to Labor Exports, Saipan Labor Market Collapses UPI
Coca-Cola Signs $200M Deal with Gazprom for Somali Bottling Security AP
Cryptozoo Quarterly - World Net Daily - Silver Safe - Foxwire
all 1,988 news articles

Drinking tainted Kool-Aid is one way to guess at what the man behind the curtain is up to. I think it will be a US nuclear attack because of us butting our noses in the Lybia turmoil, or we will have our own earthquake either in the midwest, or Canada. Whatever it will take to get the market to sell off prior to May Silver Futures expiration. Drive the market down, drive the price down and then they will have time to get their hands on physical before the next big expiration. We may not suffer immediately, because they will lie and tell us everything is contained, and it may be the case. What they won't tell us is that our very basic necessity of life will be tainted with radiation, our water supply. Once masses start dying from that in Japan and here, or China, or Canada, that will be when they confiscate our silver. They will say it will be to treat cancer and radiation sickness, and maybe they will actually put it to SOME good use. However, that will be when you see triple digit silver prices that we won't be able to participate in unless we have some well buried in a cave or tunnel without any paper purchases showing ownership.

I haven't quite decided what the full game plan should be just yet. I should have a rough outline in a few days, but then when I do, it will be precise moments in which to act after that.

I will be looking into getting myself a license to buy and sell gold in the meantime. We could even start a "Cash For Silver" LLC, with friends, family, neighbors, or anyone on here. This way we are covered if they try and say we weren't licensed to buy or sell, or if they drive the price down or confiscate it, we all get a nice write off.

My initial thought was to ride the wave being long silver and sell prior to expiration, then buy it back in the event of some catastrophe. This of course is ONLY if the futures holders don't look to be rolling (meaning they would be holding out for more physical then any other expiration in history.) Then I thought, why buy it back if they will just confiscate it? However, there was an exception in 1933 for coins that were collector's items. Maybe that's the real play then? Snatch up as many of those at the best value you can now. Either that, or it will be time to start buying copper.

Would love some feedback.


----------



## Immolatus

Buy it. Hide it.
Or only buy coins, but that can get kinda pricey.Our local store (which apparently is one of the top 3 dealers in the nation) charge more for smaller denominations.


----------



## BillM

*1933*



wallstwench said:


> I posted an article recently from a blog that stated that silver was somehow directly correlated with large sell offs in the S&P. So I started looking into it. Given all merger mania we are seeing on the Street and massive companies consolidating, it occurred to me to look at a new "rebalancing" that took place a few days before this guy's piece. Sure enough, there was a new top weighted name I had never heard of. Once I dissected the businesses that this stock owned, one of them was biotech company. One that specializes in "Colloidal Silver Therapy." I only know of this therapy through my prepping and preparing for our financial tsunami that I thought would have occurred by now, but the real tsunami in Japan actually slowed down our impending doom. We will get a bunch of contracts to go in and rebuild Japan and that will keep us a float a little longer. Weird how Japan, one of our few allies, refuses to let us in to help contain the radiation leaks they are so ill equipped to handle alone, but who could blame them. I'm sure that was a manmade earthquake we inflicted on our dear friends for a good old mighty buck. Who knows. Maybe Japan hinted they were going to need to start selling some of their US Tresuries, since they are the 3rd largest holder of our disgraceful debt. Anyway, colloidal silver therapy is used as a natural antibiotic, and I actually purchased the generator to produce the wonder product myself in case disease becomes rampant in the future, and medicine becomes scarce. After I ordered it from a company in London, I received an email from the company saying they were severely behind on delivery due to an anti colloidal therapy law that had passed, which drove their demand through the roof. I waited patiently and I have it now, but I just thought it was odd.
> 
> Now don't ask me how I stumbled across this article, but it sure is eery, especially since I have been arguing with a friend of mine for months now that Ron Paul is a front man for the other side. This is an author predicting future headlines for August this year.
> 
> Google Future - The Ron Paul Presidency
> 
> Front Page News
> Awful Articles
> Google Future - The Ron Paul Presidency
> Monday, August 6, 2007 Update by Zack "Geist Editor" Parsons
> 
> *US to Sell Atomic Stockpile*
> Ron Paul Political Report - August 4th, 2011
> By DR. RON PAUL Citing market forces as "a more powerful deterrent than mutually assured destruction" President Dr. Paul announced a bold plan to sell off more than 600 Minuteman and Trident nuclear missiles on the open market.
> *UN Condemns US Gold Bars for Nukes Agreements BBC News*
> South Africa to Purchase 278 ICBMs from US Stockpile Johannesburg Today
> New York Times - The Southern Gentleman - Al Qaedistan Herald - Foxwire
> all 2,433 news articles
> LiberTeen Beat
> *Colloidal Silver Approved for Cancer Treatment*
> New Hampshire Patriot - August 4th, 2011
> By L. Rockwell Embattled private food and drug certification company DrugSafe Pro has approved the sale of Colloidal Silver as an alternative to chemotherapy, radiotherapy, and surgery for treating cancer.
> Cancer Patients Happy, Blue Over Colloidal Silver Michigan Militia Bulletin
> DrugSafe Pro Receives Lucrative Colloidal Silver Review Contract AP
> Libertarian Medicine Journal - The Lying Doctor - Silver Safe - Foxwire
> all 824 news articles
> Constitution Mania
> Supreme Court May See First "Online Justice"
> Wall Street Journal - August 3rd, 2011
> By Philip Castle A White House official has indicated that President Paul may seek a replacement for retiring Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens on the Internet, tapping online law school graduate and 7th District Justice Alabaster Hickory for the soon to be vacated seat.
> SCOTUS Hopeful Authored Texas Law Banning Air in Mexicans BBC News
> Skyrocketing Demand Safeguards Fees for Nation's 68 Million Lawyers AP
> Internet Law Review - The Holy Constitution - Free Market Times - Foxwire
> all 906 news articles
> Don's Fun Photos
> Death Toll Mounts in Tainted Kool-Aid Disaster
> Impotent Outrage Today - August 2nd, 2011
> By DAVE BROWN Another 73 people succumbed this week to the tainted Chinese Kool-Aid certified as "Gold Standard Safe" by DrugSafe Pro, bringing the death toll to date to 6,403.
> Deadly Kool-Aid Found to Contain Skulls, Radiation New York Times
> Hundreds of Lawyers to Represent Victims in Class-Action Suit USA Today
> Ambulance Chaser Bulletin - Libertarian Medicine Journal - Foxwire
> all 4,004 news articles
> The Paulice Log
> Dept. of Education Loses to Dept. of Vouchers
> LA Times - August 1st, 2011
> By Dana Jennings The Libertarian controlled Congress voted overwhelmingly to approve the Paul White House's plan to replace the Department of Education with a new department that will oversee the distribution of education vouchers for private schools.
> Mississippi: Bible in Select Schools, Firebombs in Select Churches AP
> Wal*Mart to Offer Low-Income Schools in 48 Stores by October USA Today
> Biology is a Lie - Science is a Lie - The Lies of Math - Foxwire
> all 204 news articles
> AP
> Make Way for Private Charities
> Ron Paul Political Report - August 1st, 2011
> By DR. RON PAUL Church groups, shelters, soup kitchens and various other private charities are eagerly gearing up to assist more than 55 million Americans as Social Security benefits are due to sunset on August 15th.
> First-Responders to Require Citizenship Exam Before Giving Aid Invaders
> Nation's Supply of Boot-Straps Dangerously Depleted American Dream
> AAAAARP! - White & Lovin' It - Platinum Spoon - Foxwire
> all 7,564 news articles
> Foxwire
> Art Bell to Step Down
> Foxwire - August 1st, 2011
> By Lincoln Douglas Beloved White House Press Secretary Art Bell was nicknamed "That UFO Guy" by the White House Press Corps, but a growing scandal involving Bell's wife-buying in the Philippines has distracted from his job and prompted his resignation.
> Cambodia Opens to Labor Exports, Saipan Labor Market Collapses UPI
> Coca-Cola Signs $200M Deal with Gazprom for Somali Bottling Security AP
> Cryptozoo Quarterly - World Net Daily - Silver Safe - Foxwire
> all 1,988 news articles
> 
> Drinking tainted Kool-Aid is one way to guess at what the man behind the curtain is up to. I think it will be a US nuclear attack because of us butting our noses in the Lybia turmoil, or we will have our own earthquake either in the midwest, or Canada. Whatever it will take to get the market to sell off prior to May Silver Futures expiration. Drive the market down, drive the price down and then they will have time to get their hands on physical before the next big expiration. We may not suffer immediately, because they will lie and tell us everything is contained, and it may be the case. What they won't tell us is that our very basic necessity of life will be tainted with radiation, our water supply. Once masses start dying from that in Japan and here, or China, or Canada, that will be when they confiscate our silver. They will say it will be to treat cancer and radiation sickness, and maybe they will actually put it to SOME good use. However, that will be when you see triple digit silver prices that we won't be able to participate in unless we have some well buried in a cave or tunnel without any paper purchases showing ownership.
> 
> I haven't quite decided what the full game plan should be just yet. I should have a rough outline in a few days, but then when I do, it will be precise moments in which to act after that.
> 
> I will be looking into getting myself a license to buy and sell gold in the meantime. We could even start a "Cash For Silver" LLC, with friends, family, neighbors, or anyone on here. This way we are covered if they try and say we weren't licensed to buy or sell, or if they drive the price down or confiscate it, we all get a nice write off.
> 
> My initial thought was to ride the wave being long silver and sell prior to expiration, then buy it back in the event of some catastrophe. This of course is ONLY if the futures holders don't look to be rolling (meaning they would be holding out for more physical then any other expiration in history.) Then I thought, why buy it back if they will just confiscate it? However, there was an exception in 1933 for coins that were collector's items. Maybe that's the real play then? Snatch up as many of those at the best value you can now. Either that, or it will be time to start buying copper.
> 
> Would love some feedback.


The goverment did attempt to conficate all the gold in 1933 but they were wildly unsucessful. People just plain did not turn it in. The reason pre-1933 coins were exempted was because the numistic value had to be determined by an expert and it was just to complicated for the goverment to value each coin individually.Buy your silver and Gold and hide it if the goverment wants it back. As for collide Silver, it is only good as a topical antibiotic. It dosen't realy work internally.


----------



## goshengirl

I gave all my silver away. Honest.


----------



## goshengirl

wallstwench, I appreciate your posts and the information you bring to this forum. Unfortunately, I have nothing to add. I do think the government would confiscate precious metals. And while I don't think they're efficient (in response to BillM), I do think they're determined to get what they think is theirs. And they think everything of ours is theirs. Government is the epitome of the entitlement mentality. Just seeing the behavior/mindset of the IRS agent who is auditing my 81 year old senile father regarding income he never had has been an eye-opening experience...

Keep the info coming. And thank you!


----------



## Immolatus

Yes, thank you wallst.
I would like to hear your take on the recent events in Utah, and proposed bills in the other states. I cant believe my post got no comments. ?
I think the fact that a (and many others are proposing) state has openly said they have no faith in the dollar is a huge story, and would pique a lot of interest on this forum. Its one thing for the tin hat crowd to be saying it, but for a state? The story got no mainstream coverage. If you google it, you only find it on pm bugs and the like sites.
I found this on Forbes, and its only a commentary.


----------



## goshengirl

Immolatus said:


> Yes, thank you wallst.
> I would like to hear your take on the recent events in Utah, and proposed bills in the other states. I cant believe my post got no comments. ?
> [/URL]


Immolatus, I read your post on that and wanted to comment because of the significance of it, but didn't know what to say. Sometimes my head just hurts from it all, know what I mean? I'm glad you posted about that, too.

Sometimes I really want to stick my head back in the sand....


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

too bad i sold all my silver and gold to a fellow that i striked a conversation with in a parking lot in front of a coin store.....honest....:2thumb:


----------



## Woody

You guys are lucky, I didn’t even get a chance to sell mine. I took it out fishing with me and it fell overboard. Come to think of it, it was right about the same spot as all my guns fell overboard too. I’m pretty clumsy.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Well, these things will happen, Woody. Maybe some helpful people from the National People's Safety Commune will put a stop to these senseless boating accidents soon, lol.


----------



## FrankW

How does one trade ones silver coins back in for money if there is not large coin shop nearby?

: )


----------



## Immolatus

BlueZ said:


> How does one trade ones silver coins back in for money if there is not large coin shop nearby?
> 
> : )


Fortunately for you, there is one nearby...


----------



## FrankW

You run a numismatic shop?


----------



## CulexPipiens

1) Ebay.

2) Post and see if any fellow forum members are nearby and interested in buying them.

3) If you deal with small businesses, perhaps one or more would be willing to trade goods/services for silver.

Of course it depends on how much you're looking to trade back in for printed paper.


----------



## FrankW

In spring I will make my second largish purcahse of PM I want to make sure that if need be I can turn it around


----------



## Immolatus

BlueZ said:


> You run a numismatic shop?


gaithersburg coin


----------



## FrankW

Somone offered me 40 Silver Eagles for one of my AR's ... so about 1300 dollars worth.
I really needed 1500 out of it to make it worth my while since I have no urgent need to sell and the rfile <does. have the best upper to lower fit I ahve ever seen and it has a complete Daniel Defense upper. W/ the cold hammer forged barrel and the hard as nails chromed bolt.

Now I am glad he didnt have those extra 7 coins since 1500 would be very much on the low end in value for that rifle now.

But I dont wan tot get crazy eitehr and add that to my stahs w/o a good way of re liquifying it.

I relaize there is a diffeerenc ebetween the buy and the sell positon.
In 1 oz coins it seems like 2-2.5 over spot as aprice for a minted coin.
How much usually below spot for a quality numismatic shop as thie r"buy" postion for a 1 oz silver eagle?
Just a ballpark I just want to get an idea.


----------



## labotomi

wallstwench said:


> I'm sure that was a manmade earthquake we inflicted on our dear friends for a good old mighty buck.


You've made my loon list.


----------



## Immolatus

blue- I'm pretty gburg coin pays spot.
if you are still willing to make some kind of deal for that ar for silver let me know 

lab, she's long gone, and I kinda miss her


----------



## FrankW

Immol.:

Its good to know about them paying spot for coins.
I guess it makes sense since coins command a little bit of a premium on the consumer side and you get that back when selling back.

I was thinking of putting 2 of my AR's up FS..

Both of them are pretty nice AR's.
I dont want to take advantage of people and I prefer making an AR owner out of someone without a modern rifle...

But even then, I'd need something at least close to market price.
In silver or otherwise..

My gunsmtht says he gets a lot of calls looking for ARs.. I was toying with the idea of givng them to him in consigment, which would mean he would get full market price for me.

I also have some extra MagPul 30rd Mags in unopened factory wrapper I would add if the deal is right.
Also have quality Ammo (PPU 5.56 in 55gr and 62gr, PMC 5.56 mm XTac in 55gr and even Lake City XM855) by the caseload.

I dont really need to sell any of it though as i came out of my divorce great and am not hurting for money, so I have no pressure on me to sell.

And given that it will take a full year to restock gun stores, prices may go up even further even if the ban never comes.
.. if it does, well current market prices will seem like a deal.

but if someone in the community where interested and willing to pay something close to market value I might be game to sell one or 2 ARs .
But market is pretty high for those firearms right now and i kinda like the idea of having "extras".


----------



## BillS

I don't believe it will happen. I don't see the point in doing it. There are way too many junk silver coins in way too many hands. The only motivation for doing it would be to put the US on the gold standard. Then the government could buy the silver with paper and they'd instantly have money again. That's what they did with gold under FDR.


----------



## Marcus

BillS said:


> I don't believe it will happen. I don't see the point in doing it. There are way too many junk silver coins in way too many hands. The only motivation for doing it would be to put the US on the gold standard. Then the government could buy the silver with paper and they'd instantly have money again. That's what they did with gold under FDR.


I don't either.

And if they did, they'd go after COMEX (okay you can laugh now) first.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Colloidal Silver is toxic in high doses and may interact with medications. Mayo Clinic Be careful when handling it. Don't store it in anything but a container made for it. Also be careful what you use it on. Many titrations use silver nitrate because it's fairly reactive. Ag+, the silver ion is effective at reducing bacterial load when applied to wound dressings. You have to make sure that you are indeed using Ag+ cation instead of the stable isotope of Ag or it'll be useless against something less electronegative.


----------



## Magus

Not to mention makes you turn into a gray. LOL


----------



## labotomi

Papa Smurf


----------



## DJgang

Eeww...what the????


----------



## labotomi

DJgang said:


> Eeww...what the????


That's caused by drinking colloidal silver...and its permanent.

Google-- blue man colloidal silver


----------



## Dakine

:rofl:I had a dwarf that looked like that in EQ back about 10 years ago.


----------



## lotsoflead

old post, we were supposed to lose our silver by the end of 2011.


----------



## HozayBuck

They are coming for my PM's as we speak..My AR and AK and all those black "Sniper Rifles" I lavish so much care on...

Good luck !


----------



## BillM

*I gave*



HozayBuck said:


> They are coming for my PM's as we speak..My AR and AK and all those black "Sniper Rifles" I lavish so much care on...
> 
> Good luck !


I gave all my silver and gold to some Bum who looked down and out at christmas !


----------

